# Teflon tape safe for fish?



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I want to connect an ATI Filter-Max Pre-Filter to the intake tube of my filter, but the connection is very loose. If the connection does fall apart while in use, a lot of my fish will be sucked into the filter and killed as they are all small in size. I have read from a website that Teflon tape might be used to tighten the connection between the Filter-Max Pre-Filter and the intake tube. I have located Teflon tape at the plumbing department of a hardware store, but is it completely safe for aquarium use? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have been using it for about 4 years with no problems.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have also used it with no problem. It is safe.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I really appreciate it.


----------

